# How to watch MKV file format videos in Sony Bravia R302D Tv?



## Aravind Ram (Nov 12, 2018)

I have a Sony Bravia R302D 32" TV. In my TV, when I try to watch videos from my USB Pen Drive connected to the TV, sometimes some .MKV format files become unsupported but *not all MKV files. *Only a few MKV files get unsupported. I have watched *some other videos *of the same .MKV filetype in the same TV. I don't understand why this problem occurs.
So I wonder if anybody could suggest me a GEEKY solution (other than File format conversion) to solve this problem.

P.S. If file format conversion is the only solution means, I would be glad to hear the best conversion method.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 13, 2018)

You must realize that MKV is simply a container format. You need to check what are the actual codecs used to encode the video contained within your MKV files.


----------



## Minion (Nov 13, 2018)

Aravind Ram said:


> I have a Sony Bravia R30D 32" TV. In my TV, when I try to watch videos from my USB Pen Drive connected to the TV, sometimes some .MKV format files become unsupported but *not all MKV files. *Only a few MKV files get unsupported. I have watched *some other videos *of the same .MKV filetype in the same TV. I don't understand why this problem occurs.
> So I wonder if anybody could suggest me a GEEKY solution (other than File format conversion) to solve this problem.
> 
> P.S. If file format conversion is the only solution means, I would be glad to hear the best conversion method.


I am not sure. you may be trying to play HEVC files on your tv


----------



## billubakra (Nov 13, 2018)

Format Factory.


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 13, 2018)

Have money? Buy mi box: plays everything + youtube + casting + some apps

Have time ? Convert to compatible. Noob ? Use GUI app . Geek ? find exact supported file formats, codec, bitrates of tv model.  Convert in bulk using ffmpeg!


----------



## Aravind Ram (Nov 13, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> You must realize that MKV is simply a container format. You need to check what are the actual codecs used to encode the video contained within your MKV files.


Can you explain what does "container format" mean and how is it different from video codec format?


----------



## Aravind Ram (Nov 13, 2018)

cute.bandar said:


> Have money? Buy mi box: plays everything + youtube + casting + some apps
> 
> Have time ? Convert to compatible. Noob ? Use GUI app . Geek ? find exact supported file formats, codec, bitrates of tv model.  Convert in bulk using ffmpeg!


Please provide link for the "GUI App".

I also found out that my tv does support only the following formats/codecs:
*USB playback codecs*
*MPEG1/MPEG2PS/MPEG2TS/AVCHD/MP4Part10/MP4Part2/AVI(XVID)/AVI(MotionJpeg)/WMV9/MKV/WEBM/WAV/MP3/WMA/JPEG.*

Whereas the video was of MKV format and x265 HVEC Codec. I also figured out that the previous MKV videos I was able to watch without any problem were of AVC codecs.
Thanks to you.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 13, 2018)

Format=video+audio,if any of the 3 is unsupported then file will not play.

MP4part1o is h264/x264/AVC while x265 is HEVC/h265/x265/mpeg-h part 2 which is unsupported by your TV so any file with this video inside any mkv file will not play.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 14, 2018)

Aravind Ram said:


> Can you explain what does "container format" mean and how is it different from video codec format?


Matroska - Wikipedia


> The *Matroska Multimedia Container* is an open standard, free container format, a file format that can hold an unlimited number of video, audio, picture, or subtitle tracks in one file.[1] It is a universal format for storing common multimedia content, like movies or TV shows. Matroska is similar in concept to other containers like AVI, MP4, or Advanced Systems Format (ASF), but is entirely open in specification, with implementations consisting mostly of open source software. Matroska file extensions are .MKV for video (which may or may not include subtitles and/or audio), .MK3D for stereoscopic video, .MKA for audio-only files, and .MKS for subtitles only.[2]


----------



## Minion (Nov 14, 2018)

Aravind Ram said:


> Can you explain what does "container format" mean and how is it different from video codec format?



Download x264 or H264 files only
So how can you differentiate what format it is in,these are mentioned at the end of video file name
for e.g
Avengers.Infinity.War.2018.1080p.BrRip.6CH.x265.HEVC-PSA

Here
6CH mean it has 6 channel audio(Your device must have dolby decoder else you will not be getting any audio)
x265 means it is a HEVC file(Your device must have HEVC decoder to play these files)


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 14, 2018)

> Please provide link for the "GUI App".



Quality options mentioned here: All In One Video Converters Free Downloads - VideoHelp

Container: Generally for most files extension equals format. For video files SOMETIMES for certain extension equals container. Certain containers support certain formats. Don't know technical details. don't have to..


----------



## Aravind Ram (Nov 14, 2018)

Now I'm clear. Thank you all.


----------



## Aravind Ram (Nov 14, 2018)

cute.bandar said:


> Quality options mentioned here: All In One Video Converters Free Downloads - VideoHelp
> 
> Container: Generally for most files extension equals format. For video files SOMETIMES for certain extension equals container. Certain containers support certain formats. Don't know technical details. don't have to..


I came to know about Handbrake only through Digit. So, Handbrake itself is enough for conversion, right? Do I still need other programs?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 14, 2018)

No,if you can learn to use handbrake then it is a very good convertor.


----------

